
Train your own image classifier with Inception in TensorFlow - rey12rey
http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/2016/03/train-your-own-image-classifier-with.html?m=1
======
jszymborski
This is great! I was just writing a small script to prepare data for
TensorFlow CNN image classification based on a custom dataset using
SciKitFlow, but the InceptionV3 model is super cool and it looks like the have
an implementation with almost compatible API to what I was writing [1].

I'm super impressed by what's coming out of Google's TensorFlow. Their
ImageNet InceptionV3 model is a delight to play with in python!

[1]
[https://github.com/tensorflow/models/blob/master/inception/d...](https://github.com/tensorflow/models/blob/master/inception/data/build_image_data.py)

~~~
aub3bhat
You might be interested in this, it uses same model to create a very simple
bare bones implementation of Approximate Visual Search.
[https://github.com/AKSHAYUBHAT/VisualSearchServer](https://github.com/AKSHAYUBHAT/VisualSearchServer)

------
masonhipp
This is awesome --> "In order to make research progress faster, we are
additionally supplying a new version of a pre-trained Inception-v3 model that
is ready to be fine-tuned or adapted to a new task. We demonstrate how to use
this model for transfer learning on a simple flower classification task."

Fine-tuning these models for different applications has been a great way for
me to build out new things without relying on an enormous fleet of K40s to
train a new set from scratch. Lots of progress in this field, thanks to the
whole team for releasing this.

------
aub3bhat
This is a great news, the earlier released model had some limitations such as
it could not be used with a batch. With this and multi GPU training,
TensorFlow is now a good alternative to Caffe.

Here is my project with TensorFlow inception model.
[https://github.com/AKSHAYUBHAT/VisualSearchServer](https://github.com/AKSHAYUBHAT/VisualSearchServer)

~~~
trtg
Is the ami mentioned in your README still available? Searching for
ami-b80f0ad2 in community AMIs is not turning up any results.

~~~
aub3bhat
Yes its available in the Northern Virginia region.

[https://www.dropbox.com/s/owp7fxwwtlutw8n/Screenshot%202016-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/owp7fxwwtlutw8n/Screenshot%202016-03-10%2002.51.11.png?dl=0)

------
ganeshkrishnan
Is anyone using Java for running the TensorFlow examples?

